# Praying Mantis Kung Fu in tournament!



## masherdong

Here are a couple of videos of me performing 2 Praying Mantis forms at the Houston International Martial Arts/USAWKF National Championships in Stafford, Texas.  I won Gold medals for both forms.

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15061843

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15063361


----------



## crushing

Well done!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Great vids! Congratulations! :asian:


----------



## masherdong

> Great vids! Congratulations!



Thanks! Any similarities to what you do in SPM?


----------



## terryl965

Nice work


----------



## lkblair

Great forms!  I particularly enjoyed the empty hand one.    Thank you for sharing them.

Lisa


----------



## tntma12

very well done!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jade Tigress

masherdong said:


> Thanks! Any similarities to what you do in SPM?



No...actually they're quite different. 

Here are a couple SPM clips to give you an idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZHpJUC2B_g&mode=related&search=







:asian:


----------



## masherdong

Yes, I see the difference.


----------



## thunderfoot

Congradulations! Nice fluid movement!


----------



## masherdong

> Congradulations! Nice fluid movement!



Thanks!!  It felt kind of choppy to me when I was doing it.


----------



## Tabris

Wow, TWO gold medals? Well done! I'm very jealous.


----------



## Lynne

Congratulations on the TWO gold medals!  Thank you for sharing the videos.


----------



## Bigshadow

Great movement!  Congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stone_dragone

I rather enjoyed watching that! Well done.


----------



## Azathoth

Very good! I'm interested, what lineage do you train?  I trained for three years in 7 Star Praying mantis, the Lee Kam Wing Hong Kong branch


----------



## masherdong

> Very good! I'm interested, what lineage do you train? I trained for three years in 7 Star Praying mantis, the Lee Kam Wing Hong Kong branch



Well, lets see, my sifu studies with Master Arthur D'Agostino and Master Arthur has trained with GM Chan Pui and I believe he has been training with Master Li Enjiu.  I have only been doing mantis for about a year.  Now, from what my sifu says, our particular mantis is Taiji Plum Flower Praying Mantis.


----------



## Mr. President

masherdong said:


> Here are a couple of videos of me performing 2 Praying Mantis forms at the Houston International Martial Arts/USAWKF National Championships in Stafford, Texas.  I won Gold medals for both forms.
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15061843
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15063361



Is there any where else I can see this videos? I don't have a myspace account.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Considering he hasnt posted anything on this site since 2011...probably not


----------



## Xue Sheng

Add to that the original post was made in August of 2007 and last I knew masherdong was focusing more on Krav Maga &#8230;.. I'm thinking no


----------



## seasoned

Mr. President said:


> Is there any where else I can see this videos? I don't have a myspace account.



In order to stay current with replies to posts, it is advised to check the top left corner of the post for the date it was written.


----------



## Yondanchris

Congrats! Thanks for Sharing!


----------

